# NF's - Who thinks INTJ's are awesome?



## FiNe SiTe

I do! :crazy:

I have a INTJ cousin who i would like to think is the older brother i never had.
One of my best friends before high school was a INTJ.
And i think i had a crush on a girl who was a INTJ. 

i just want to pry open there 
head and know what their thinking. :crazy:

So NF's do you like INTJ's?


----------



## Rouge

Me me me me me!!! INTJs are the bee's knees!


----------



## Selene

I love the few INTJ friends I have. They're extremely self-driven and genuinely interested in learning. And they instantly absorb everything that they read that's of some significance to them. They're really passionate and sincere in their quest for more knowledge, and they tend to have well-thought-out theories about pretty much everything.


----------



## Ignus

I love INTJs, it's cutely funny to me when they're wrong and can't wrap their head around it. "What? What do you mean my data systems don't have all the necessary information to make a completely informed decision!? I have built them myself! THEY ARE INFALLIBLE!" 

plus they know how to be mean in an endearing way, and they're SO much more organized and put together than I am, I wish I could be more like them


----------



## Kastor

I suprised myself by getting along really well with the INTJ's that I know


----------



## NinjaSwan

Oh yea man. They are quite awesome.


----------



## Palimpsest

I secretly envy them...


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Palimpsest said:


> I secretly envy them...


 
you aswell eh. :wink:


----------



## Dallas

Some of my greatest friends are INTJs, and I can always count on an intellectually stimulating conversation. They respect my privacy and aren't annoying, so I get along with them very well. The only thing is that many of our conversations turn into debates, and while I do love discussing ideas, it can get tiresome at times.


----------



## Persephone

Whenever I see a poll, I'm tempted to click it. Nice to know we're loved!


----------



## Phenix

Like a moth to a flame.


----------



## roxasquall

I'm hoping to mentor one soon....:crazy:


----------



## Vaka

I just wish they would let me in on their plots to take over the world...I'm immensley curious...my sister told me she had one before I even forced her to take teh personality indicator...mysterious and dark creatures who I can never seem to permeate hehehehe


----------



## Third Engine

I have one friend who's an INTJ who I have the best intellectual conversations with. We usually talk about society(we both border on being social democrats), what's wrong with it, and how he gets so much crap for thinking the things he does since he still goes to my high school which is really conservative. He thinks that if he had a chance to lay out the logic of what he believes to everyone, then the world would be a better place and rid the world of at least a little ignorance. Obviously, this won't happen because not everyone listens to reason, but still, I think he's pretty cool. He's kind of a dork though :tongue:.

And then one of my roommates is a self-reported INTJ. He talks to himself in a very creepy voice, and has pretty much zero social skills. He tries to be nice, but he's just one of those people that aren't gonna get anywhere in life because he can't communicate with people.


----------



## Penemue

Hell yeah, INTJ's are so cool!! I may be a little biased though:tongue:


----------



## Vaka

My INTJ sister never really talks much and doesn't seem to like to laugh or have fun...IDK...She's extremely serious, I'm extremely silly but also deep...she's not deep, but she's smart...we get along sometimes when I can just ignore her silence...do all INTJ's feel the need to change the world to their liking? lol


----------



## missred

I adore intj's
coincidentally most of the boys who ive gone out with or on dates with happen to be intj's (bordering intp usually)

I usually have my own take over the world plans that they are always happy to try and improve with some minor tweeking here and there. If i ever have a crazy idea i always like to have an int look it over to make sure that its logistically sound. They are usually good at responding helpfully without the whole 'why on earth would you want to do that' part.

also i adore it when i can outsmart them or prove them wrong on something and the alarms start going off and the panic of "how can that be!??!" envelopes them.
for some reason they tend to love me more when i can prove them wrong at something. 
kind of like a computer loves it's anti virus software.


----------



## mdawn

iSGW said:


> Some of my greatest friends are INTJs, and I can always count on an intellectually stimulating conversation. They respect my privacy and aren't annoying, so I get along with them very well. The only thing is that many of our conversations turn into debates, and while I do love discussing ideas, it can get tiresome at times.


haha i think its funny how you say that conversations turn into debates. im an INTJ teenage girl and believe me, iv been told to either be a lawyer or someone in government. haha. and yes, INTJs normally do not pry into the private lives of others. This is basically because INTJs are very private themselves. They do not want people to pry into their private lives, so in return, they do not pry. And stimulating conversations are always possible with an INTJ.


----------



## Vaka

My sister's an INTJ...she's younger, but I've always felt she was more of the older sister character...I definitely know she cooler than me xD
She strives for #1 and knows how to work for it


----------



## mdawn

queenofleaves said:


> My INTJ sister never really talks much and doesn't seem to like to laugh or have fun...IDK...She's extremely serious, I'm extremely silly but also deep...she's not deep, but she's smart...we get along sometimes when I can just ignore her silence...do all INTJ's feel the need to change the world to their liking? lol


 

your sister def sounds like an INTJ.. about being serious. INTJ people are serious, determined, strategists. we are constantly trying to fix things or analyze things in our minds...hence the introvertedness. everything is going on in our minds. our minds are so complex that it can even drive us insane haha the fact that you say your sister is not deep bewilders me. im a very deep person. and i like to think its bc of being an INTJ. BUT everyone is different. and experiences are what makes a person.


----------



## roxasquall

One of my close friends is an INTJ....I love him to death...:laughing:...although I can't say the same from his perspective...:tongue:


----------



## UncertainSomething

Love INTJs, my mother is INTJ borderline P. She's very easy to talk to(for hours sometimes) and expects intelligent discussion which I really enjoy because if she's interested I must have some good ideas, lol. She works so hard at stuff but never seems to feel she's doing enough, it can be hard telling her its going great, talk about perfectionist. I also admire her ability to take on a problem and usually solve it efficiently and with ease no matter the size. I don't get her humour much, to dry but usually cleverly simple.... oh and yes, sometimes I need a sledgehammer to crack a nut with those things called emotions. But yes, I really like INTJs....when they're awake. Do other INTJs nap all the time? :crazy:


----------



## FaithBW

My dh is an INTJ so I think at least one is awesome!roud: Honestly, I think he compliments me well. He is much more organized than me and I have to say that he is the one that helps to keep our home afloat by keeping up with bills, etc. He is also much more rational than me, which is really useful in times when my F function goes overboard. He has a wry sense of humor which I love and get although I think some people don't, especially when meeting him for the first time.


----------



## Apollo Celestio

No. They're jerks.


----------



## UncertainSomething

Apollo Celestio said:


> No. They're jerks.


Stop being a jerk.


----------



## hazzle92

They're good for a fun sarcastic debate if I'm in the mood, but they're insensitivity can get annoying..


----------



## beth x

Persephone said:


> Whenever I see a poll, I'm tempted to click it. Nice to know we're loved!


I nearly did that too...and yes it is nice to know :blushed:


----------



## Jingo

I was just thinking about how I though I got along with INTJ's pretty well.  I think one of my friends at school is one, and maybe this guy I'm slightly crushing on is one. >,> They're just so nifty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Butterfly

Squishy angry bombs. I love them to pieces that is (watching them explode).


----------



## Turututu

:blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed:


----------



## KyojiK

hazzle92 said:


> They're good for a fun sarcastic debate if I'm in the mood, but they're insensitivity can get annoying..


... and how!


----------



## pinkrasputin

How did I miss this? You know when you guys have these threads, you are supposed to send me invites. 

Sigh....INTJs...how I love thee.

Okay, seriously. Women INTJs make excellent friends. I can't tell you how amazing it is to have you women as my friend. I find you extremely patient, insightful, helpful and very tolerant of my craziness. You are really beautiful people. And damn, you have so many layers! And your ears must have been burning because I was talking to others today about how INTJ ladies rock.

MEN- YOU MAKE ME WEAK. What more can I say?( Ha! I'm an NF! Of course there's more for me to say) INTJ men make me go weak but in a good way since I don't get "weak" very often. But irl, I find you guys approach me more than I'd ever approach you.

I shall disclose a bit, I have an amazing INTJ guy friend. I seriously don't know what I'd do without him. Sometimes it makes me want to cry when he imparts his knowledge on me. It's an incredible feeling to me when someone takes the time to do this with me. I don't think you guys know about this power you have. I don't think my friend knows this either. But this is how you make this ENFP happy. It's not the hugs and reassurance that you guys think we need. Well I can only speak for me. But you as you are, with your frustrated, intelligent, and steadfast ways are just enough for me. That is why you are so special. I love your moodiness, directness, social discomfort, the way you contemplate everything, the way you hate people. But when you share your knowledge, damn it's so DAMN SEXY! I always feel privileged to be around you and I feel that way with very few people. Usually I feel lonely with others and I never feel lonely when it comes to my relationship with an INTJ. 

However, in the beginning of a romantic relationship with you I never have any idea what the hell you guys are doing. You do this sort of waltz in and waltz out type of thing. I'm going to consider that some sort of INTJ mating ritual. :tongue: You usually leave me standing there going "who was that masked man?" And then when I start to forget about you, you waltz back into my life. I swear this is a pattern with you people in the beginning. Drives me nuts. What the hell is that about? 

I notice that INTJs irl like me too. I know I make them feel comfortable, accepted, and yes-challenged. 

Okay, nuff said. I like you guys :happy:


----------



## KyojiK

pinkrasputin said:


> How did I miss this? You know when you guys have these threads, you are supposed to send me invites.
> 
> Sigh....INTJs...how I love thee.
> 
> Okay, seriously. Women INTJs make excellent friends. I can't tell you how amazing it is to have you women as my friend. I find you extremely patient, insightful, helpful and very tolerant of my craziness. You are really beautiful people. And damn, you have so many layers! And your ears must have been burning because I was talking to others today about how INTJ ladies rock.
> 
> MEN- YOU MAKE ME WEAK. What more can I say?( Ha! I'm an NF! Of course there's more for me to say) INTJ men make me go weak but in a good way since I don't get "weak" very often. But irl, I find you guys approach me more than I'd ever approach you.
> 
> I shall disclose a bit, I have an amazing INTJ guy friend. I seriously don't know what I'd do without him. Sometimes it makes me want to cry when he imparts his knowledge on me. It's an incredible feeling to me when someone takes the time to do this with me. I don't think you guys know about this power you have. I don't think my friend knows this either. But this is how you make this ENFP happy. It's not the hugs and reassurance that you guys think we need. Well I can only speak for me. But you as you are, with your frustrated, intelligent, and steadfast ways are just enough for me. That is why you are so special. I love your moodiness, directness, social discomfort, the way you contemplate everything, the way you hate people. But when you share your knowledge, damn it's so DAMN SEXY! I always feel privileged to be around you and I feel that way with very few people. Usually I feel lonely with others and I never feel lonely when it comes to my relationship with an INTJ.
> 
> However, in the beginning of a romantic relationship with you I never have any idea what the hell you guys are doing. You do this sort of waltz in and waltz out type of thing. I'm going to consider that some sort of INTJ mating ritual. :tongue: You usually leave me standing there going "who was that masked man?" And then when I start to forget about you, you waltz back into my life. I swear this is a pattern with you people in the beginning. Drives me nuts. What the hell is that about?
> 
> I notice that INTJs irl like me too. I know I make them feel comfortable, accepted, and yes-challenged.
> 
> Okay, nuff said. I like you guys :happy:


I never felt so appreciated for hating people. For once, I have INTJ tears flowing down my eyes *sniff*. 

As for romantic relationship, I don't even know what the hell I'm doing. We're bumbling idiots to that sort of thing. I mean... I spent hours looking through a human anatomy and physiology book trying to understand how the female body worked just so I could improve the sex :tongue:


----------



## pinkrasputin

KyojiK said:


> I never felt so appreciated for hating people. For once, I have INTJ tears flowing down my eyes *sniff*.
> 
> As for romantic relationship, I don't even know what the hell I'm doing. We're bumbling idiots to that sort of thing. I mean... I spent hours looking through a human anatomy and physiology book trying to understand how the female body worked just so I could improve the sex :tongue:


Lol. There is nothing wrong with looking through books in order help in that arena. I like to do the same because I prefer to receive information on a more objective basis. But yeah, you might want to try a different type of book when it comes to that sex improvement. 

I know my INTJ read "Way of the Superior Man" by David Daeda. I guess it's like some sort of "bible" sexually for men. Yeah, it was only by accident that he slipped that info into conversation. But my ears pick up everything so I found a copy and read it too. Really interesting stuff.

And about the hate appreciation: LOL. I think your Te allows you to be outspoken about things I tend to keep inside. Or at least until I'm one on one with a person. So being with an INTJ, I feel like they say things I'm already thinking. They just get to my core faster. It's fun. 

Thank you for responding. I didn't realize that this was in the NF section when I posted, so I was hoping INTJs would still see it. :happy:


----------



## Geodude

I can say from personal experience that we INTJ's *love* it when people enjoy our knowledge. Fills us with a sense of being recognised and appreciated; especially when the people interact with what we have to say and help us expand upon it! That's one of the best things you can give to an INTJ, I think. Definitely true for me.

The INTJs in your life are very lucky; you clearly appreciate us the way we like!


----------



## beth x

:laughing:
Pinkrasputin makes us look good....how fortuitous her initials are PR. We should employ her as our social coordinator. She does see us in the way that are mostly hidden to others.


----------



## Wulfdot

I'm in your poll, tainting it.


----------



## Halcy0n

Dey crazy. In the good way. Loves.


----------



## wealldie

I voted Nope....


----------



## InvisibleJim

Just remember, the lives and challenges of INTJs are not as easy as we sometimes make them appear; Hug your nearest friendly INTJ as soon as possible even when they go 'eurgh!!' and 'gerroff!'


----------



## Halcy0n

-huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuug-


----------



## DarkAutumn

pinkrasputin said:


> I don't think you guys know about this power you have.


Oooooooooh reeaallly? Power? Do tell...


----------



## pinkrasputin

DarkAutumn said:


> Oooooooooh reeaallly? Power? Do tell...


The power you have to make some people fall in love with you. Use it wisely.


----------



## KyojiK

pinkrasputin said:


> The power you have to make some people fall in love with you. Use it wisely.


Is this some type of INTJ hidden force power thing that I have yet to unlock through vigorous training and achieve sudden realization at the expense of dying loved ones by the hands of my arch nemesis? 

Because, most people tend to hate me :tongue:


----------



## pinkrasputin

KyojiK said:


> Because, most people tend to hate me :tongue:


I am ENFP! Statements like that just challenge us.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

mdawn said:


> the fact that you say your sister is not deep bewilders me. im a very deep person. and i like to think its bc of being an INTJ. BUT everyone is different. and experiences are what makes a person.


That bewilders me as well. INxxs are pretty much deep by definition... Well, I should say if she weren't deep it would bewilder me, but that you _say_ that she isn't deep, no that does not. What an INTJ shows you and what lies beneath the surface are often two very different things. The fact that she's your sister does not change this. The people closest to me... Often I only show them the side they expect to see or a reflection of themself.

oh, and thanks for this thread ^_^


----------



## Karistiana

My hubby is an INTJ :happy:.


----------



## Happy about Nothing.

4 candy canes for you INTJ. You go INTJ! (No....but seriously.)


----------



## Crono

Due to nerdy hobbies I know, and have been friends with a lot of INTJs. At first, they take time to get used to, but after a while, I feel that I've really warmed up to the personality type. We're also very good at complimenting each others' weaknesses. (Though a bit too much N can mean that not a lot actually gets DONE, though the theoretical structures we make can be very sound)


----------



## inextricable

I like INTJ's because they're interesting people and because they challenge my patience & understanding. 

It's love/hate with me and INTJ's, but I've always had a weakness for them.


----------



## Kriash

I really like INTJ's  I find that I am attracted to them as friends- though, I am unsure of how they feel about me a lot of the time. I sort of wish I was an INTJ lol. If I could pick my type, I would either stay INFP, or be INTJ.


----------



## Emerson

You know what we are? FREAKING AWESOME.


----------



## bigwilly

I have a group of people I consider to be my BEST friends, and more than half are INTJs. I swear we have the best conversations. I could never date one, though.


----------



## Narkissos

@Snapple
​(View poll results.)


----------



## CodeGuru

missred said:


> also i adore it when i can outsmart them or prove them wrong on something and the alarms start going off and the panic of "how can that be!??!" envelopes them.
> for some reason they tend to love me more when i can prove them wrong at something.


It's true. I'll speak out on a whim here to explain (at least my understanding of) why this is. We do love being proven wrong, because it is an opportunity to improve our working model of what we believe is the real world. We want all possible factors of information accounted for so that the world we theorized is the one we see out here, the real one. So whenever you do prove us wrong in some way, we can make our projection of the world that much more accurate. This is why we ask for so many details, like how exactly we are wrong. We are using this information to process a new model of the world. In the best cases (usually ones where you see an INTJ's face at first in panic and then in delight as he reconstructs a newer, better model) we will toss out all what we believed if what was proven that it does indeed make more logical sense. 
As for why we use these models in the first place? It's simple. We need a working model of this 'reality' so we can easily adjust some variable in it to accurately predict some event based on an arbitrary factor. This allows us to accurately predict the future which makes some people think we're psychic or something. Of course, the model has to actually be -_accurate_- to work. That's why we're so eager to learn more about the truths of this world, especially what we didn't even conceive of yet.

You can imagine that the INTJ spends a lot of time and spends a lot of effort contemplating and learning because of this.
But unlike the INTPs, we don't want the knowledge simply just to know it. We do this all so we can use it. That's the whole _point_. So when you ENFPs come along and are thirsty for it, we are actually relieved and will happily share our knowledge to the best of our ability because we wouldn't want anyone to go through so much trouble just to know the truth. Truth is a good thing. It's cold, it's hard, but most importantly, it's something we can control once we understand it. At that point, we want you guys to make it as warm and fuzzy as you can make it. So we can all live peacefully in a happy world we all made from a single idea.


----------



## PandaBear

My friend is an INTJ. She's one of the coolest friends I ever had that I can relate to! I don't know how she can memorize all these philosophical quotes... @[email protected] Sooo jelly


----------



## FabledVisionist

I'm in a relationship with an INTJ female currently, it's amazing. We get into each others heads at different times. I love reading her sexy emotions while she pays close attention to my choices and memorizes them. She lets me try to guess what she wants all of the time and I get it right so often so she gets to feel understood a lot.


----------



## Ecspyred

I have an INTJ friend (or at least I think he's an INTJ), but we're not that close though. Sometimes I love him (not romantically "love", you know "love") 'cause he's so smart and he's good at lots of things and he's quite popular. Sometimes I don't like being around him 'cause I always get this feeling that he's _deciphering my code_! I love being someone not understood by others, it makes me feel special and high. But to have someone decode you? Scary... (And he's a TJ you know). But most of the time I get envious. I notice that we have a lot of similarities, but since he's more popular around people, more people notice his weird characteristics than mine. Some of them are those which we both have in common and I just feel really envious 'cause I feel like others are comparing me to him, like I'm the one who's copying him when the truth is I've always been like that from the very beginning, they just didn't notice! I feel like he steals my identity and I've no idea if he noticed this already. But lately I felt more comfortable around him 'cause I get to see how normal he is (compared to how I used to see him) and I've been improving my social skills so yeah, I'm quite popular too now (also as the one of the weirdos, but that's what I always wanted)! And we get to talk more often 'cause I became more open to my thoughts and yeah...
He is an INTJ and INTJs are cool :happy:


----------



## YLTO

The number of yes outnumber the number of no? um.. I'm skeptical with the poll result. Look like it's biased. something fishy in here.


----------



## Bluefireluv

Hell yeah~~:kitteh:
Only INTJ I know is so awesome and smart and just omg so awesome that I feel like a fool so easily in her presence! (In his presence a fool felt his foolishness instantly ~Proctor, the Crucible!) I'd never tell her that though, her ego kills :bored:


----------



## abandsd

I love INTJs -- I am married to one, but I must admit sometimes the lack of feeling and too much judging is frustrating.. but I would not change him for the world.


----------



## Richard Evers

I love discussions with INTJ's the most, but it freaks me out when they tend to overestimate their intellectual powers and leave little room for discussion and new facts. But, that's one of my flaws as well and one of my best friends is an INTJ and we could talk for hours about the world. He teaches me cool stuff about science, psychology and biology and I teach him cool stuff about History, philosophy, music and literature. The planet always looks a little bit greater when I had this typical INFJ (5w4)/ INTJ (5w6) conversations.


----------



## Vulcao

My little sister is, probably, an INTJ and I love her to bits! We can hang together for hours, talking about all kinds of theories and sciency stuff. Of course, we have our little arguments sometimes, especially over she being a little dismissive of my feelings, but we get over it pretty quickly. She's my best friend in the whole world.


----------



## Khalaris

Some of the best and most stimulating conversations I've had has been with an INTJ.


----------



## kius

I've recently had really bad experiences with INTJs, but I put down the positive answer anyway. ;P


----------



## KateMarie999

I go back and forth on INTJs. On one hand, they have a fantastic sense of humor and make me laugh. On the other, they tend to spew out useless information. And back on the first hand, they scatter interesting tidbits, references to actual emotions, and jokes in there as well.

They're one big enigma. But I like them.


----------



## BrownSugar

Of course! They make me laugh when they aren't even trying to be funny. I like how an INTJ can be in the company of say two people arguing or debating a subject passionately and finally the INTJ gets tired of listening to it, says one thing and renders everyone speechless with his/her view on the subject because he/she has the best argument of them all. LOL and while the pair struggles to get stupid off their face, the INTJ has already left the room. True Story. lol


----------



## Word Dispenser

Booo!






Quit pedestalling INTJs, ENFPs.

Some INTJs are awesome, some INTJs are not. Same as everyone else.

As a type, generally speaking, there are varying degrees of stereotype. Most may not even apply.

That being said, I have my own INTJ. And though he is awesome in his way, there is also a struggle. I think the struggle would be far more prominent for a stereotypical ENFP.

The irony of this post is not lost on me! :kitteh:


----------



## Antipode

What kind of question is this? I'd take every single INTJ and love the hell out of them with hugs and kisses and massive amounts of Fe, then I'd rebuild them with psychological and intellectual debates until they are ready for me to bring them back down. :ninja:

But yeah, INTJs and ENFPs are my two favorite types. Too bad I don't know many INTJs on here.


----------



## missy12

There should be an option for "Sometimes". I love INTJs for the most part, but having one for a brother, I've learned pretty much all the good points and bad points of living with an INTJ.  My brother can be awesome sometimes, but at the same time not so much.


----------



## Eric616

Not I. My wit is just as quick, and I enjoy talking about emotions. And they're worshiped by ENFP's. LOL 

Still don't understand that one...



An interesting twist in the poll would have it been to have every sub-type vote, like this: INFP-yay or nay, ENFP-yay or nay, INFJ-yay or nay, ENFJ-yay or nay, so we could see which types like them more. 

We all know ENFP's ran up their score, going by the ENFP gushing in this thread.


----------



## KathleenWaters

I love INTJs! My two best friends and my dad are all this type so Ive come to know them really well. Theyre easy to talk to and from my experience we understand each other well. There are definitely things that annoy me about them yes! But overall theyre such awesome people.
They tend to come across VERY different to most people than they do to people theyre close to so I find the stereotypes around them hilarious. Cause in some ways its so true but its also just what they want you to believe 
But honestly getting to know this type is so worth it cause at least from my experiences we compliment each other so well!

Smiling at the beauty of destruction. Living beyond capabilities. Fighting the world.


----------



## monthlydinners

My boyfriend is an INTJ and he is most certainly awesome. :wink: We have enough in common to relate to each other as well as we do, but we're also different enough to balance each other out.

Edit: I didn't know INTJ-love was such an ENFP thing. That explains a lot!


----------



## The_Wanderer

This is a silly thread; everybody knows there are those awesome and those lacking in said awesome in every type. Except Ne-doms... we're all fucking awesome.


----------



## StaceofBass

I could go on and on about how awesome my INTJ friend is, but he already has an over-inflated ego. :tongue: It might go "boom!" if I do. xD


----------



## Laeona

The INTJ's I've known are some of the funniest people in my life. I LOVE their humor. They make me laugh so hard.

I love how when they are explaining something, they'll whip out the paper or whiteboards and they'll draw little maps and diagrams to really help me understand some deep concept. It's awesome!

And they don't exhaust or drain me. Calm spirits. Peaceful to be around them.


----------



## dvnj22

My man tesla was awesome.


----------



## Seranova

_The mature and balanced INTJ's I have known(and sometimes shared more with)I liked. It's some of the immature and unhealthy INTJ's that tended to put me off big time. So yes, INTJ's are awesome in their own way. _


----------



## Lover

It's all pretty much been said. INTJs make me weak, also. They see deep into my mind, or at least try to. That alone is intoxicating. The connection is delicious. I love being a puzzle for them ;-)

Personally, I'm attracted to the sardonic flavor of INTJ. I love how they have this special insight and perspicacity and use it to make hilarious observations about people and culture. I feel like I can trust them in their honesty. They really make me feel understood and secure. Nobody has ever beamed up into my soul like an INTJ. Sigh.


----------



## AWeirdMixture

My sister is a INTJ and I like her 'I don't give a fuck" attitude.


----------

